# se pudiera decir/se podría decir



## ChocolateLover

Hola a todos:

¿Me podrían decir si "se pudiera decir así" es igual que "se podría decir así" o cuál es la diferencia, por favor?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## slazenger14

Hola: 

La diferencia entres ambas formas depende de lo que quieras decir. Según lo que sé "podría / pudiera" en este contexto no son iguales. Además, no creo que me quede clara tu pregunta por la falta de contexto. Fijate en lo siguiente pero si no te sirve bien, me das más contexto. 

Si se pudiera decir esa palabra así, no habría que preguntar cómo decirla. 

Se podría decir esa palabra así, si se pasara más tiempo estudiando.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Perdón por la falta de contexto:

Quería decir algo así:

-Esa palabra tiene dos sílabas
-No, creo que tiene una sola sílaba
-Se pudiera/podría decir de las dos maneras/¿se pudiera/podría decir?

Gracias


----------



## flljob

Se puede decir de las dos maneras. 

Si tienes que escoger entre las dos que tú pones:
Se podría decir de las dos maneras.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿"pudiera" indica más duda y es una forma más coloquial de decirlo? ¿Es correcto gramaticalmente decir "pudiera" en este contexto, por favor?

Gracias


----------



## HolaATodos

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> ¿"pudiera" indica más duda y es una forma más coloquial de decirlo? ¿Es correcto gramaticalmente decir "pudiera" en este contexto, por favor?
> 
> Gracias


No, en absoluto.
La condición constituye la _if clause,  __si pudiera_... y el condicional la _main clause_, ... _lo haría_. Asi que _si pudiera_ = _if I could_ y _lo haría_ = _I would do it_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estas construcciones son lo que se llama _condicional de cortesía_. El uso de la forma en -_ría acentúa más la duda_ (incluso hasta la _ironía_), con _pudieras_, hay _menos duda y no cabe el sentido irónico. _


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos



> Estas construcciones son lo que se llama _condicional de cortesía_. El uso de la forma en -_ría acentúa más la duda_ (incluso hasta la _ironía_), con _pudieras_, hay _menos duda y no cabe el sentido irónico. _


 
¿En estas frases el uso de "pudieras" es coloquial o es correcto gramaticalmente, por favor?


----------



## HolaATodos

flljob said:


> Se puede decir de las dos maneras.


Sólo se puede decir de una manera: _Se podría decir así,_ siempre que sea la oración principal de un condicional. Si esa expresión, "_se pudiera decir así_" es parte de una frase incompleta precedida por la conjunción _si_, entonces pertenecería a la _if clause_:
_*Si* se *pudiera* decir así, lo *diría*_.
_*Si* no *tuviéra*mos tantos prejuicios, se *podría* decir así_.


----------



## HolaATodos

XiaoRoel said:


> Estas construcciones son lo que se llama _condicional de cortesía_. El uso de la forma en -_ría acentúa más la duda_ (incluso hasta la _ironía_), con _pudieras_, hay _menos duda y no cabe el sentido irónico. _


También  se puede omitir irónicamente la main clause introduciendo la construcción y no concluyéndola:
_Si pudiera decirlo así_ ... ().


----------



## Peterdg

La forma tradicional es "podría" (el condicional) en la apódosis de una frase condicional. Sin embargo, la RAE acepta el uso del subjuntivo imperfecto en la apódosis con ciertos verbos: 'poder" es uno de estos verbos.

V. aquí para una explicación más amplia con referencia a la fuente.


----------



## flljob

-Esa palabra tiene dos sílabas
-No, creo que tiene una sola sílaba
-Se pudiera/podría decir de las dos maneras/¿se pudiera/podría decir?

Gracias

En este contexto, yo no usaría se pudiera/se podría, diría ¿se puede...?
Y como respuesta a esa pregunta, se podría contestar: Podrías/Pudieras, a veces, pronunciarla con una sílaba.

Saludos


----------



## jmx

ChocolateLover said:


> -Esa palabra tiene dos sílabas.
> -No, creo que tiene una sola sílaba.
> -Se pudiera decir de las dos maneras.


Tal como ha explicado HolaATodos, el uso del subjuntivo en este contexto concreto es agramatical. Salvo que sea una cuestión regional


----------



## XiaoRoel

En absoluto. Este _subjuntivo de posibilidad_ está aquí por ese rasgo comun con el pospretérito. Éste es _futuro del pasado_, el otro es un _pasado posible_, ambos _imperfectos_. Son _*motivos internos del sistema de oposiciones de la lengua y de sus neutralizaciones*_ lo que hace tan posible el *podrías*, como el *pudieras*.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

Saludos


----------



## HolaATodos

Sin más explicaciones que las de mi propia competencia de la lengua te diría:
-_Esa palabra tiene dos sílabas.
-No, creo que tiene una sola sílaba.
-Se pudiera decir de las dos maneras_.
-_Se puede decir de las dos maneras_.
-_Se podría decir de las dos maneras_.

-Puedes decirlo de las dos maneras.
-Podrías decirlo de las dos maneras.
-Pudieras decirlo de las dos maneras.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues tenemos experiencias lingüísticas diferentes y habremos leído libros diferentes.


----------



## HolaATodos

XiaoRoel said:


> Pues tenemos experiencias lingüísticas diferentes y habremos leído libros diferentes.


 No sería raro que así fuera puesto que pertenecemos a dos comunidades diferentes de hablantes con sus particularidades e idiosincrasias. En cuanto a la dialéctica entre gramaticalidad y agramaticalidad creo que hay que simplificar (de simplicidad no de simplismo) lo máximo posible para servir a la finalidad de este foro. No niego que no sea el caso de otros foros más específicos.
En cuanto al tema que nos ocupa, la gramática más práctica y más útil es la que se explica cuando se habla del condicional:
_*If* I had ... *si* tuviera, I would... -ría_
Igualmente sirve para las fórmulas de cortesía.

Y si me permites, te pediría que nos dijeras cómo lo expresarías tú de la manera más natural; es decir, de manera espontánea, ¿cómo terminarías el diálogo?
-_Esa palabra tiene dos sílabas.
-No, creo que tiene una sola sílaba.
-Se ..._
Porque ésta sería la forma natural y correcta para que los estudiantes de castellano pudieran distinguir entre lo que muy acertadamente has denominado "experiencias lingüísticas diferentes".
Un saludo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Podría usar y de hecho uso _las dos posibilidades_. _Si lo creo verdadero uso el *postpretérito*_, en cambio, si lo considero _más o menos posible, o no sé si es o no cierto_, el *imperfecto de subjuntivo en su forma -ra*.


----------



## HolaATodos

Supongo que será un uso muy gallego y no niego que sea correcto gramaticalmente, puesto que anteriormente lo has argumentado. Sin embargo, a mí no sólo me sonaría mal sino que también me sonaría "incorrecto". Mi sentido de "corrección" en el uso del imperfecto del subjuntivo "me dice" (pongo entre comillas las expresiones más cargadas de subjetividad) que nunca se use en una oración principal; así que siempre espero que esté explícita o implícitamente la partícula introductoria _*si*_ o un equivalente. Pero no se trata de mi caso, sino del de mi comunidad lingüística. Por cierto, si saliera de mi casa por la mañana, llegaría andando para la hora de comer al lugar en el que se encontró el primer documento en castellano; ya sé que este hecho no me confiere ninguna autoridad lingüística, ¡estaría bueno!. Por cierto, un porcentaje significativo de mi comunidad lingüística diría "... _si *saldría* de mi casa_ ..."; ante lo cual, antes de que lo patenten como bueno, me apresuro a tachar de incorrecto y malsonante.
Por estas cosas he dicho antes que sería conveniente simplificar y, añado ahora, unificar una especie de línea base consensuada a partir de la cual las distintas comunidades lingüísticas del castellano pudieran expresarse. Además, pensemos en los estudiantes de castellano, nosotros lo hablamos y discutimos acerca de tal o cuál cosa; pero a ellos no le interesa el _discutimos_ sino el _hablamos_, es su prioridad.
Yo acudo a este foro para consultar dudas del inglés y su gramática a un nivel práctico y útil; me imagino lo poco práctico y lo poco útil que me resultaría si me contestan con más dudas y en unos términos para los que necesitaría, al menos, una licenciatura en filología o algo similar. Pues eso es lo que se encuentran los que plantean sus dudas sobre nuestro idioma.


----------



## HolaATodos

HolaATodos said:


> Sin embargo, a mí no sólo me sonaría (would sound) mal sino que también me sonaría (would sound) "incorrecto".
> 
> Por cierto, *si saliera* (if I left) de mi casa por la mañana, *llegaría* (I would get)
> 
> ¡estaría (it would be) bueno!.
> 
> ... un porcentaje significativo de mi comunidad lingüística diría (would say) "...
> 
> Por estas cosas he dicho antes que sería (would be) conveniente simplificar y, añado ahora, unificar una especie de línea base consensuada a partir de la cual las distintas comunidades lingüísticas del castellano pudieran (could) expresarse.
> 
> ... me imagino lo poco práctico y lo poco útil que me resultaría (would result) si me contestan/contestaran (if they answered) con más dudas y en unos términos para los que necesitaría (would need), al menos, una ...
> QUOTE]
> Me he permitido autocitarme para redundar en las mismas explicaciones. Como norma general, se pueden establecer las siguientes equivalencias:
> - _would_ + infinitive = -_ría_
> - _would_ + infinitive = -_ría_ en la oración principal (main clause).
> - _if_ + past = -_era_/-_ese_ en la oración si (_if_ clause).


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

Me parece que se puede usar "pudiera" así en México y en Galicia. ¿Uds. lo usan en su país, por favor?

Gracias


----------



## flljob

flljob said:


> -Esa palabra tiene dos sílabas
> -No, creo que tiene una sola sílaba
> -Se *puede* decir de las dos maneras?
> -Pudieras/podrías pronunciarla como bisílaba en algunos versos.
> Gracias
> 
> En este contexto, yo *no *usaría se pudiera/se podría, *diría ¿se puede...?
> *Y como respuesta a esa pregunta, se podría contestar: Podrías/Pudieras, a veces, pronunciarla con una sílaba.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿"Pudiera" para ti indica menos certeza que "podría"?

Gracias


----------



## flljob

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> ¿"Pudiera" para ti indica menos certeza que "podría"?
> 
> Gracias



No, en este caso son intercambiables.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------

